# MROP & RCI Points Platinum



## sierrasusan1 (Jun 10, 2012)

Hi -
I'm a very satisfied MROP owner, but I've received letters and phone calls from MROP to attend a workshop with new benefits and services.  I'm not interested in RCI Points Platinum.  Has anyone attended this workshop?  Is it a sales pitch to buy into the RCI program?

Thanks,
Susan:


----------



## simpsontruckdriver (Jun 10, 2012)

I don't own MROP, but it sounds like what we who own Wyndham hear all the time: Owner Update. You attend, and it's all about upgrading your ownership (more money out of pocket). Timeshares don't make money from MFs, those pay operating expenses. But, they make all their profit off of owners upgrading and new buyers.

If you're happy with what you have, don't upgrade. You could probably get the same upgrades buying resale! 

TS


----------



## Passepartout (Jun 10, 2012)

I have found the gal's (sorry, it's all women) at the MROP call center nothing but helpful Give 'em a call in the morning and ask wazzup? They are closed Sunday so nobody's home. MROP, (not deluxe but nice and clean and well located) give timesharing a good name. Well, I'm not thrilled with my 'patriotic' (Red, White, Blue, rotating) membership, but it works most of the time- and when it doesn't there's PFD.

Jim


----------



## JudyS (Jun 16, 2012)

Oh no, MROP isn't selling RCI Points again, are they? Last time they did, they had a lot of unhappy owners. I would stay away from any Points Conversion they offer.


----------



## ampaholic (Jun 16, 2012)

With RCI Points always remember: "Points is Points", meaning it matters little where you get them they *all spend the same*.

Converting any MROP to RCI Points is ill advised with all the cheap units out there that are already converted. For example: I recently gave away (for free) a Fox Hills Platinum (1-53) already converted to 56,200 RCI Points per year -* and *- I included this years points for free!!!!

MROP wants over $2500 to convert your existing membership to RCI Points - you could buy an already converted unit and $2500 in air fair to enjoy it instead. Plus you will still have your MROP unit *with* the main advantage of an MROP - the long long owners ARP (up to 20 months in my case).

Once you give up your MROP to RCI Points - you no longer have access to the long long owners ARP (I believe) - bad bad bad. Plus it will cost you every time you use RCI Points -- unlike MROP.


----------

